# 3 Dogs at the Vet's



## manta356 (Jan 10, 2011)

Three dogs were sitting in the waiting room at the vet's when they struck up a conversation. The Yellow Labrador turned to the Black Labrador and said, " So why are you here ? "
The Black Lab replied, " I'm a pisser. I **** on everything....the sofa, the curtains, the cat, the kids. But the final straw was last night when I pissed in the middle of my owner's bed."
The Yellow Lab said, " So what?s the vet going to do ? "
" Gonna cut my nuts off " came the reply from the Black Lab. 
"They reckon it'll calm me down."
The Black Lab then turned to the Yellow Lab and asked " why are you here ? "
The Yellow Lab said, " I'm a digger. I dig under fences, dig up flowers and trees, I dig just for the hell of it. When I'm inside, I dig up the carpets. But I went over the line last night when I dug a great big hole in my owners' couch."
" So what are they going to do to you ? " the Black Lab inquired.
" Looks like I'm losing my nuts too," the dejected Yellow Lab said.
The Black Lab then turned to the Great Dane and asked, " Why are you here ? "
" I'm a humper," said the Great Dane. "I'll hump anything. I'll hump the cat, a pillow, the table, fence posts, whatever. I want to hump everything I see." Yesterday my owner had just got out of the shower and was bending down to
dry her toes, and I just couldn't help myself. I hopped on her back and started hammering away."
The Black and the Yellow Labs exchanged a sad glance and said, " So, it's nuts off for you too, huh ?"
The Great Dane said, " No, apparently I'm here to get my nails clipped !


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Rory liked that one - he's a humper as well!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have a humper but it humps the head of the other does that count?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a term for that :lol: 

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Head Humper?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

No, :lol: try again.

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Heads and Feckers*



GEMMY said:


> No, :lol: try again.
> 
> tony


mmmmmmm

My wife used to do it to me all the time.

But now I just let it go over.

TM :lol:

Still laughing at the joke.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Humpty Numpty?


----------

